# plant land



## Ben E (Oct 1, 2004)

lots of plants in here but no frogs. There are some odd plants in here and some really cool ones. I want to thank Josh H for the hook ups on all the cool ones:}


This tank was sitting for some months out of commission but i got it back up and going about 3 months ago. 

It is all built from scratch out of black acrylic, tempered glass, some magnets here and there.

Glass front hinges down for full access. 

Media is a combination of dead wood, epi web, moisture retention mat, and foamed glass.
Starting media kinda becomes irrelevant once the moss takes over.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Nice mixture of plants and moss! I especially like how you have chosen plants with smaller leaf size and maintained a nice even balance so that one plant doesn't take over the entire tank...well done.


----------



## roberthvalera (Jun 9, 2006)

Nice man lots of fuzzy plants. I like how its sloped, do you have pics of it without plants?


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

Very cool. I like how clean it looks.

-Chris


----------



## kain101 (Jan 16, 2011)

You have some nice plant growth in there. What type of light are you using and how often does the misting sytem go off


----------



## Ben E (Oct 1, 2004)

4 x 39 watt t 5's 

mist goes off like 8 times a day for 45 seconds. tank dries out a bit between misting.

front glass is de-fogged on inside through warm dry air being blown from the lights like a car defogger. this also keeps the air from getting saturated with humidity and the amount of exchange can be controlled by how quickly the fan is spinning.


----------



## Ben E (Oct 1, 2004)

this was the media on the first go round. I ripped off the rapid rooter mats from the back, used those for the "grade" and added epi web and glass foam in areas.


----------



## ghettopieninja (Jul 29, 2008)

wile your posts are very infrequent, I always really enjoy them. Excellent job. Care to elaborate on 'glass foam'?


----------



## frog22 (Sep 8, 2010)

That looks beautiful, I know there are many, but could you post a plant list?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

You know what you need in there? Some plants! Very nice!


----------



## Roots (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice looking tank - The sphagnum looks great, was that intentional or did it come in on its own? - I have ground coverage issues due to wet substrate and was thinking of trying some bog plants.


----------



## Evan Keller (Dec 4, 2008)

that moss looks awesome, that is one great looking tank!!


----------



## gator (Dec 31, 2010)

Beautiful tank! Great selection of plants.


----------



## inka4040 (Oct 14, 2010)

Could I live in there?


----------



## koolparrot (Dec 31, 2010)

Dang, you just made my dream tank.....


----------



## lilherp25 (Mar 29, 2010)

how do you keep the sphagnum alive? ive tried before, but it always end up dieing


----------



## Steve25 (Jan 29, 2010)

Wow, awesome work


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

sphag stays alive well if you provie enough light


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Ben that is one very nice terrarium

I'm thoroughly impressed.

S


----------



## InHoc1855 (Apr 28, 2011)

Wow, the coverage is amazing. Could you put together a plant list?

I definitely prefer smaller plants, im currently researching the hell out of this forum before i build my first PDF tank (i have a planted crested gecko tank that is similar to a PDF, im experimenting with it). Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Arizona Tropicals (Feb 15, 2010)

Very VERY nice! Love this tank, well done!


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

Omg...I'm speechless! Gorgeous, gorgeous tank!!!


----------



## toksyn (Mar 5, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 26, 2009)

lilherp25 said:


> how do you keep the sphagnum alive? ive tried before, but it always end up dieing


Light, light and more light.


----------



## Dart Frog (Jun 9, 2010)

Stunning viv! Congrats!


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

Got any new photos? Want to see more of the viv


----------



## Trail_Mix (Nov 15, 2012)

This tank still up and running? I want to make a paludarium with a waterfall/drip-wall and lots of vines and branches and am looking for Gesneriads that like lots of moisture, any suggestions?


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Ben hasn't been active since early 2012.

Masterful tank builder though (among other things).

s


----------

